# Hefty whiting



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice whiting off the surf


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Caught one just like that this morning. Average is 11" and one pound. Check out surfmom's giant on this page. That's as big as they get, 3 pounds".


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Gary Carrier said:


> Caught one just like that this morning. Average is 11" and one pound. Check out surfmom's giant on this page. That's as big as they get, 3 pounds".


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

Really? And he called my Blue small???? Surfmoms Whiting couuld eat that one!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

BigRig said:


> Really? And he called my Blue small???? Surfmoms Whiting couuld eat that one!


 lol thanks for making me choke on my coffee this am BigRig! lol


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice eatin and a great bait! Good job surf mom your killin it as usual!


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice Rolex


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

fishfinder05 said:


> Nice Rolex


Now that is Funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Glad you liked


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Small is not the word I'd use


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Small is not the word I'd use
> View attachment 10440


First boat dock I ever saw in the surf! Where's that sucker at?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Glad you liked
> View attachment 10439


You have really small wrists. Sucks to be you when you can't find the keys to handcuffs.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Small is not the word I'd use
> View attachment 10440


where did the striper come from?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Up north caught them before I came down


----------

